# Cubby----No trap



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*WHEN ITS cold out A RED FOX Will stick his head into a cubby-----I baited this cubby just to see what was going to work it --Was hopping a Bobcat would come by to get some pic's--Have caught a few in this cubby over the years-----Bobcat Trapping season ended today But the crazy law says you can still shoot'em til March 1----This camera has been out for some time surprised it was still taking pic's with all the sub o weather-lots of deer on the card*

*svb*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice set Skip. Fatten Mr. Fox up !


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Great pics Skip

He looks good ..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Perfect size for a fox house.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

That is cool thank you for sharing


----------



## Sam Serafin (Mar 25, 2019)

Cubby looks nice, fox looks nice. But it looks like a big cougar to the left.


----------

